# Snail question. Can I use Seachem flourish?



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Can I use this liquid fertilizer and not kill my Apple snails? I have gotten mixed answers...


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Flourish Comprehensive is safe, flourish excel is the one you gotta keep an eye on


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 to torileeann ^_^


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Woo-hoo! I have the comprehensive. Whew. Thank you!


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I use Flourish, which used to be labeled as Flourish Comprehensive, in my tank with a Nerite snail. I know snails are sensitive to copper, but there is very little copper in Flourish so I don't think it's anything to worry about. As torileeann11 said, it's Flourish Excel that you have to be careful about.


----------

